# a marì



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2012)

La vita oscilla
tra il sublime e l'immondo
con qualche propensione
per il secondo
ne sapremo di più
dopo le ultime elezioni
che si terranno lassù
o laggiù o in nessun luogo
perchè siamo già eletti
tutti quanti
e chi non lo fu
sta assai meglio quaggiù
e quando se ne accorge
è troppo tardi.
Les jeux sont faits
dice il croupier, per l'ultima volta
e il suo cucchiaione
spazza le carte


eugenio montale


----------

